# Enter To Win A Free Vegetable Gardening Book!



## Ileane (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm going love my new gardening book! Cheers!
@Ileane


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ileane! Thank you for entering and spreading the word about the contest! Good luck and I hope you win. 

Tee


----------



## Ellen (Jan 31, 2010)

As a 'new' gardener (got the lot next door) a book would come in handy! Thanks for the chance , looking forward to the newsletters too!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ellen,

Thank you for entering the giveaway and signing up for the newsletter! Good luck - I hope you win one of the books. I wish I had enough to give to everyone that signs up, but that would be difficult. Thanks for stopping by and visiting. If you ever have any gardening questions, please feel free to contact me here using the Contact page, or you can get a hold of me on Skype.

Tee


----------

